# estado de arte



## Tom Finken

"Estado de arte" is used in Colombia to mean "technical overview" of a subject, I think. It's defininetly not "state of the art" as I saw in an old thread. Any comments?

Example: Conferencia: El Estado de Arte de la Educación Secundaria en Cundinamarca


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Hello,

I think that in this case "estado del arte" is short for "_review_ of the state of the art", that's why you find the meanings of those two expressions slighlty different. Biologists and ecologists, for example, also use these phrases (both in English and in Spanish) when they provide a riview of the most recent advances in their field. Take a look a these links, for example:

http://www.cababstractsplus.org/abstracts/Abstract.aspx?AcNo=19952305614
http://direct.bl.uk/bld/PlaceOrder.do?UIN=172421876&ETOC=RN&from=searchengine 

Cheers,


----------



## Tom Finken

Very kind of you, rafajuntoalmar (Rafael, I suppose). Very helpful links.
Peace,
Tom


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Your welcome Tom, peace to you too.


----------



## noroeme

"estado *del *arte" (state of the art)... se usó mucho primero en el campo de las patentes, pero ahora se ha generalizado para designar, como ya dijo alguien arriba, los últimos avances en una disciplina.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. En el campo de las patentes se usa "estado de la técnica" o "técnica anterior".
Saludos.


----------



## Tom Finken

Muy útiles sus comentarios, amigos. Gracias. Veo que el uso del término está en transformación. Lenguaje es orgánico, definitivamente.


----------



## sscout

Tom Finken said:


> "Estado de arte" is used in Colombia to mean "technical overview" of a subject, I think. It's defininetly not "state of the art" as I saw in an old thread. Any comments?
> 
> Example: Conferencia: El Estado de Arte de la Educación Secundaria en Cundinamarca



But 'A' technical overview of something has no relation to the actual state of the art, does it? (I mean, it does but not as in meaning?)


----------



## noroeme

En el título de la conferencia, bien podría entenderse como "Estado actual de la Educación Secundaria en Cundinamarca" (En realidad, me parece un poco rebuscado ese título con Estado del Arte)


----------



## 0scar

Hay varios hilos sobre el tema. _Estado del arte_ no es castellano. Es la traducción literal del inglés.


----------

